# VENT POST* Finally seen some of Targets OMs and Employees True Colors.



## MoonlitSunset (Jun 26, 2021)

This is why they can't retain employees. People DO NOT want to point out the obvious. What don't they understand about an RC hitting (even softly) another TM is a HUGE saftey deal. What if the RC didn't stop? Or the TM have walked forward and into the RC?  Their are a lot more TM that don't say anything than their are TM that will. That is a big deal. That should have at least had a conversation (which never happened) or have that TM switched with another TM who has longer experience on RC.

Yes some of you will probably think im going over-board, but when comes down to a TM getting hurt or the company having to pay for medical or workers comp...yes I care about that!! If I'm working for you or with you, I have your back ALL THE WAY! WHY CANT MORE OMs & TMs have some !@&#%$? common sense?!


----------



## Hal (Jun 26, 2021)

As an OM if I saw a team member strike another with an OM even gently. They're off that equipment immediately. They're not going back on until a bunch of things are looked into. 

If during the investigation it was caused by horsing around of some sort I will push to term at that point.

If it was genuinely an accident than that person is going back through safety school and pit training and will not be operating equipment until I personally feel its safe. End of story.

That is 100% the policy and that's how it should be done.

If that stuff is happening it is a HUGE safety violation and you need to go report it to HR immediately. Partner with the Training OM and the Safety Manager as well. I'm sorry its frustrating but unfortunately not all leaders are going to follow the rules. But I would encourage you to do what you can and be vocal about it or it will not get better.


----------



## MoonlitSunset (Jun 26, 2021)

It really sucks because in all positions, theirs going to be someone who doesn't do their job. Honestly they should screen for vision alignment. If the person doesn't believe in the vision or have those types of standards and values that align with our "Joy" vision, then they shouldn't be working for Target. I fully believe in team work and doing whatever I can to make things (safely) run and support everyone around me to obtain the goals in place, and I know it's far, few and in between, but hey one can only hope right?! You're right.. we can only do what we can to be the light for everyone else. It just sucks working with people who don't have the same work ethic, or values.


----------



## Luck (Jun 30, 2021)

I was under the impression striking another TM was an instant termination or perhaps MAYBE a super-duper final if the hit TM swears its okay and they really really like the driver. 
Striking equipment is one thing but my building has had people lose limbs. We don't tolerate that.


----------



## Hal (Jul 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> I was under the impression striking another TM was an instant termination or perhaps MAYBE a super-duper final if the hit TM swears its okay and they really really like the driver.
> Striking equipment is one thing but my building has had people lose limbs. We don't tolerate that.


Minimum safety final.

OM in his building is either too new and didn't follow up like he was suppose to or his building is horribly off process.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm pretty sure any collision with _anything_ is instant drug-test and collision with another person is mandatory review to get fault and then termination.


----------



## Rastaman (Jul 1, 2021)

What's an OM? Can someone translate this for those of us from shoreside?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jul 1, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> What's an OM? Can someone translate this for those of us from shoreside?



Operations Manager. The lowest level of management at the DC.


----------



## dcworker (Jul 2, 2021)

Rastaman said:


> What's an OM? Can someone translate this for those of us from shoreside?


OM team lead


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 2, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> I'm pretty sure any collision with _anything_ is instant drug-test and collision with another person is mandatory review to get fault and then termination.


That’s not how any of this works.


----------



## Luck (Jul 7, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> I'm pretty sure any collision with _anything_ is instant drug-test and collision with another person is mandatory review to get fault and then termination.


Collision with property is based on monetary damage. Anything over $2k requires a drug test and re certification on the equipment by a trainer.
Under that value it is up to the OM, usually its just a coaching.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jul 7, 2021)

Luck said:


> Collision with property is based on monetary damage. Anything over $2k requires a drug test and re certification on the equipment by a trainer.
> Under that value it is up to the OM, usually its just a coaching.


Interesting.

I witnessed quite a few in my time (at least 20) and it was always drug test.


----------



## Hal (Jul 13, 2021)

dcworker said:


> OM team lead


OM is an ETL. Both are level 5s. Team Leads are = to Lead Warehouse Workers. Leadership roles for DC to Store don't exactly translate the same.

Collision with anything is not instant drug test. It does immediately take you off equipment for the day and requires mandatory equipment recert on the next shift.

Damage threshold is 200 dollars not 2k. Just had a PIT incident yesterday I had do an investigation on. Colliding with a person however depends on intent (accident, horseplay etc) and whether or not there's an injury but should always end on a corrective action minimum.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jul 14, 2021)

Hal said:


> OM is an ETL. Both are level 5s. Team Leads are = to Lead Warehouse Workers. Leadership roles for DC to Store don't exactly translate the same.
> 
> Collision with anything is not instant drug test. It does immediately take you off equipment for the day and requires mandatory equipment recert on the next shift.
> 
> Damage threshold is 200 dollars not 2k. Just had a PIT incident yesterday I had do an investigation on. Colliding with a person however depends on intent (accident, horseplay etc) and whether or not there's an injury but should always end on a corrective action minimum.


Not necessarily off equipment for the day. I was in on ot and a new girl hit another sp and you could hear it aisles away. She said she just scraped the outrigger while passing and that was enough for the lww and om. There is no way that was the case based solely on the sound.


----------



## targetdude1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Luck said:


> Collision with property is based on monetary damage. Anything over $2k requires a drug test and re certification on the equipment by a trainer.
> Under that value it is up to the OM, usually its just a coaching.




but as usual they waive the rules whenever they want, had a teammate, somewhat new but not brand new or anything, smash into a rack HARD. Had to be well over 200 damage, and probably even over 2k. It was bad. The TM didn't know what to do, did not report it, parked their equipment back at startup and went home sick without telling anyone what happened.

Can you imagine? The accident bad enough, but then not reporting at all on top of it? With all this BS about safety focus? You'd think instant termination.

The next day they were grilling everybody when they found the tore up OP because they had no idea who did it, until they eventually discovered the culprit. Nothing happened to the TM. Nothing. Not even a writeup. Why, I dunno, because the OM liked TM and for whatever reason that day the Senior felt kind too I guess.

I've also heard of other favorites that hit things and were not drug tested in direct contradiction of policy. This TM hit many things on powered equipment and I think once they went on final, management simply was not going to fire them, so a lot of incidents went by the wayside after. Supposedly even a lot of inbound TM's (this was in IB) complained to HR about that one.


----------

